# Mature BBW ??



## Orchid (Feb 18, 2009)

Tried the search but nothing came up.
So I am curious any mature BBW on this site besides myself.
Late forties early fifties in age , anyone ?
Myself I am 49 yrs.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm 48 but I certainly would not say I'm mature.


----------



## Webmaster (Feb 18, 2009)

All age groups are represented in force. Age is relative anyway. When I was 20, 25-year-olds looked like "older women." Now, someone your age looks like a kid to me.  



Orchid said:


> Tried the search but nothing came up.
> So I am curious any mature BBW on this site besides myself.
> Late forties early fifties in age , anyone ?
> Myself I am 49 yrs.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 18, 2009)

As Conrad said, we really span the ages here... which is great.


----------



## PamelaLois (Feb 18, 2009)

I am a couple days short of 46, but can't really call myself mature by any means.


----------



## moore2me (Feb 19, 2009)

Orchid said:


> Tried the search but nothing came up.
> So I am curious any mature BBW on this site besides myself.
> Late forties early fifties in age , anyone ?
> Myself I am 49 yrs.



Orchid. 

I am getting a little "long in the tooth" at 57. There are a few DIMMERS older than me too. And, I totally agree with Sandie and PamelaLois in that I'm not sure about the mature part tho. Welcome to DIMs anyway.


----------



## SocialbFly (Feb 19, 2009)

49 but a mere slip of a girl here...hahaha, dont fall over laughing...


----------



## cinnamitch (Feb 19, 2009)

46 here, 47 in May, maturity eh who needs it.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 19, 2009)

44 here, and only feel mature when I find out that some of my chat friends' parents are younger than me. 

Where in Europe are you? I'm in Scotland.


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2009)

Sorry to step into a girl's thread, but I couldn't resist
giving my opinion and observations. Mature BBW, 
over 50, are some of the most exciting women I've
ever known. 40 or 50 sounds like a good age to
start "Mature BBW" designation. Being an SSBHM,
myself, I love how the fat under our skin keeps us
BBP from being wrinkled, even over age 50.:bow:


----------



## Orchid (Feb 19, 2009)

about mature BBW women
now this one is not from me
I am just passing it on
mature BBW women are like mature wine to be enjoyed by connaisseurs

(I had to look the term up when I was told sort of term used to describe
mostly food wines which are to be enjoyed and are pleasing to the senses

mind you who told me I can not divulge I plead the 5th on that one:blush::smitten:


----------



## Sandie S-R (Feb 19, 2009)

There are plenty of us older women (and men) around here. As to maturity? Well you noticed that most don't own up to that, myself included. I'm 55 and love playing Guitar Hero with my grandson and his friends. It keeps me young. 

Welcome to Dimensions, Orchid!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm 42. Probably not mature enough for the big leagues in many people's minds. I received a nice tid bit in the mail last week though that may tickle a few fancies. It's been attributed to Andy Rooney of CBS but it was actually written by this guy named Frank Kaiser:



_As I grow in age, I value women over 40 most of all. Here are just a few
reasons why:

A woman over 40 will never wake you in the middle of the night and ask,
'What are you thinking?' She doesn't care what you think.

If a woman over 40 doesn't want to watch the game, she doesn't sit around
whining about it. She does something she wants to do, and it's usually
more interesting.

Women over 40 are dignified. They seldom have a screaming match with you
at the opera or in the middle of an expensive restaurant. Of course, if
you deserve it, they won't hesitate to shoot you if they think they can
get away with it.

Older women are generous with praise, often undeserved. They know what
it's like to be unappreciated.

Women get psychic as they age. You never have to confess your sins to a
woman over 40.

Once you get past a wrinkle or two, a woman over 40 is far sexier than her
younger counterpart.

Older women are forthright and honest. They'll tell you right off if you
are a jerk, if you are acting like one. You don't ever have to wonder
where you stand with her.

Yes, we praise women over 40 for a multitude of reasons. Unfortunately,
it's not reciprocal. For every stunning, smart, well-coiffed, hot woman
over 40, there is a bald, paunchy relic in yellow pants making a fool of
himself with some 22-year old waitress. Ladies, I apologize.

For all those men who say, 'Why buy the cow when you can get the milk for
free? Here's an update for you. Nowadays 80% of women are against
marriage. Why? Because women realize it's not worth buying an entire pig
just to get a little sausage!​_


----------



## imfree (Feb 19, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm 42. Probably not mature enough for the big leagues in many people's minds. I received a nice tid bit in the mail last week though that may tickle a few fancies. It's been attributed to Andy Rooney of CBS but it was actually written by this guy named Frank Kaiser:
> .....snipped.......



Hahaha! That's great stuff, Lilly. Mature beauty goes a lot
deeper than just outward appearance. Intellect,
knowledge, wisdom, and character :smitten: are where 
true beauty lies.:bow:


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 19, 2009)

imfree said:


> Hahaha! That's great stuff, Lilly. Mature beauty goes a lot
> deeper than just outward appearance. Intellect,
> knowledge, wisdom, and character :smitten: are where
> true beauty lies.:bow:



There's beauty to be found everywhere Edgar. I just found the post amusing.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 19, 2009)

SocialbFly said:


> 49 but a mere slip of a girl here...hahaha, dont fall over laughing...




No way you are 49....now tell the truth......you don't look anywhere NEAR 49....:blink:

I'm 40....but tend to act 13


----------



## Falcon (Feb 20, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm 42. Probably not mature enough for the big leagues in many people's minds. I received a nice tid bit in the mail last week though that may tickle a few fancies. It's been attributed to Andy Rooney of CBS but it was actually written by this guy named Frank Kaiser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you. I saw this thread and knew I wanted to post Andy Rooney's comments -- and you beat me to it.

He absolutely nails it, doesn't he? It's not in your post here but he also said (and I'm paraphrasing) that a woman over 40 knows how to wear red lipstick. On her, it looks sensational -- on a younger woman it looks rather silly.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Feb 20, 2009)

I am 54, born in 1954 and I am a tiny bit mature. BUT then, I have been told that even as a child I acted older than my age! LOL!
Hugs and welcome, Kara


----------



## Smushygirl (Feb 20, 2009)

I'm 46. Still juicy. :bow:


----------



## mossystate (Feb 20, 2009)

Will be 47 in August. I do need to get my eyes checked. I have been doing the head back and item out in front of me for a while now. 

Hi, Orchid.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 21, 2009)

Orchid said:


> Tried the search but nothing came up.
> So I am curious any mature BBW on this site besides myself.
> Late forties early fifties in age , anyone ?
> Myself I am 49 yrs.



As most of you know, Old Ho Ho is 71 years old. Mrs Ho Ho, while vastly younger, is still in the mature range of which you speak. Jokingly, I have called her my Chickie-Poo for years, not out of condescension, but to emphasize that, in my eyes, she is and will be forever young. (She will affect a bit of pique at this, at times, but only until I remind her that the next stage would be hennie-poo.)

But that bit of silliness is just prologue.

I just e-mailed a well-known Shakespearean quote to Mrs Ho Ho (on this, her birthday. I added this comment:

"The wisdom of our elders! Shakespeare knew well that real beauty does not end at 30, nor 40, nor 50, nor ever, as long as the heart still loves."

The passage referred to is, of course, this:
_*

"Shall I compare thee to a Summer's day?
Thou art more lovely and more temperate:
Rough winds do shake the darling buds of May,
And Summer's lease hath all too short a date:
Sometime too hot the eye of heaven shines,
And oft' is his gold complexion dimm'd;
And every fair from fair sometime declines,
By chance or nature's changing course untrimm'd:
But thy eternal Summer shall not fade
Nor lose possession of that fair thou owest;
Nor shall Death brag thou wanderest in his shade,
When in eternal lines to time thou growest:

So long as men can breathe, or eyes can see,
So long lives this, and this gives life to thee."*

_​William Shakespeare - Sonnet #18

I will have a bit more to say on this topic of maturity in a later post.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 22, 2009)

I love it!! lol... 

I am 43 myself, but like everyone else don't feel very mature most of the time. lol

I hope all is well Lilly!!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 22, 2009)

Rosi said:


> I love it!! lol...
> 
> I am 43 myself, but like everyone else don't feel very mature most of the time. lol
> 
> I hope all is well Lilly!!



Gawd I miss you girl.


----------



## Rosi (Feb 22, 2009)

Miss you too!!!! btw, we are planning a trip up this summer. I haven't worked out the details yet, but when I do I'll let you know.

:kiss2:



LillyBBBW said:


> Gawd I miss you girl.


----------



## William (Feb 22, 2009)

I am 49 and I prefer to be thought of as more experienced : )

William




Orchid said:


> Tried the search but nothing came up.
> So I am curious any mature BBW on this site besides myself.
> Late forties early fifties in age , anyone ?
> Myself I am 49 yrs.


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 22, 2009)

i'm mature in years. i'm 45. any other kind of mature i'm not so sure of.


----------



## mossystate (Feb 22, 2009)

William said:


> I am 49 and I prefer to be thought of as more experienced : )
> 
> William




BBW does not stand for big beautiful William.

Mossystate


----------



## Shosh (Feb 22, 2009)

moore2me said:


> Orchid.
> 
> I am getting a little "long in the tooth" at 57. There are a few DIMMERS older than me too. And, I totally agree with Sandie and PamelaLois in that I'm not sure about the mature part tho. Welcome to DIMs anyway.



You are a hottie.:bow:


----------



## William (Feb 22, 2009)

I know 

I was commenting for all us 49 year old Dimmers

William 



mossystate said:


> BBW does not stand for big beautiful William.
> 
> Mossystate


----------



## superodalisque (Feb 22, 2009)

mossystate said:


> BBW does not stand for big beautiful William.
> 
> Mossystate



hmmm maybe it should


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 24, 2009)

I am 45 years fabulous. 

I think maturity is a state of mind. It just so happens my state has receded from the country of Mature.


----------



## Ho Ho Tai (Feb 24, 2009)

I wouldst compare thee (and maturity) to a pot of soup.

We make a lot of soup in our house. My favorite is black bean chili, with lots of braised beef chunks, hot peppers (of course!) and seasonings. I've been making things like that for about 20 years - since I moved to Massachusetts, alone for four years, returning finally to Minnesota to live with Mrs Ho Ho. (The soup, and my ability to run a vacuum cleaner, are among the reasons she said "Yes"!)

A pot of soup doesn't stand alone, any more than does a human being. The soup, and the person, builds on all the failed, and successful, attempts that came before. A pot of soup starts with the raw ingredients - the beans, meat, stock, veggies and seasonings. (Like some people, a bit of alcohol may help things along.) There is a lot of boiling, braising, sauteing, seasoning and tasting before, hours later, the soup is mature enough to serve.

Oh, but then! A mature soup has nourishment, wisdom and the ability to communicate - not in words, but in aroma, flavor, and the sheer ambiance of hot soup simmering on a cold winter day.

The analogy to human maturity is so obvious that I belabor the point to write it down. But to me, it is just that accumulation of experiences, processing, accepting and rejecting in internal dialog, and, finally, the ability to communicate what is inside - love, humor, forbearance, understanding, tenderness, strength, self-and-other acceptance. With smiles, hugs, helping others to find their paths, with writing and poetry, music and art, Maturity proclaims it's message. 

Both the message and the manner in which it is proclaimed are the mark of maturity. When I think of the most mature persons I have known, I think of certain professors who taught me, of wise grandparents who guided me, of authors, poets, musicians and artists who opened my eyes and my soul to the meaning of maturity and of life. 

And then, most important, I think of Mrs Ho Ho, who has taught me, by example, the deepest meaning of Love.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> I am 45 years fabulous.
> 
> I think maturity is a state of mind. It just so happens my state has receded from the country of Mature.




Dayum Lady- I have known some 30 year olds that would love to look as good as you!!! 
:bow:


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Feb 25, 2009)

Ho Ho Tai said:


> I wouldst compare thee (and maturity) to a pot of soup. ...snip...


 
Wonderful analogy HoHo!



Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Dayum Lady- I have known some 30 year olds that would love to look as good as you!!! :bow:


 
Thanks! It's the picture I look older in person.


----------



## superodalisque (Mar 2, 2009)

imfree said:


> Sorry to step into a girl's thread, but I couldn't resist
> giving my opinion and observations. Mature BBW,
> over 50, are some of the most exciting women I've
> ever known. 40 or 50 sounds like a good age to
> ...



yes i have a lot of friends who are nearly 60 and you would NEVER quess.i totally agree with you about how exciting they are. and i definitely won't tell who they are because i have the muzzles of several high caliber weapons to contend with if i do


----------



## BeaBea (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm 42 this year. I bought my first pair of reading glasses this week as somehow, mysteriously, my arms are no longer long enough...
Tracey xx


----------



## steely (Mar 3, 2009)

You know I was thinking about this just the other day.I'm 40 by the way but people don't age the way they used to.My sister who is 51 this year isn't anything like my mother when she was 51.It's different now than it used to be.


----------



## TallFatSue (Mar 3, 2009)

I'm 51 years old, and life is good. As for maturity, well, methinx the realities of growing up as big tall fat girl probably gave me a maturity beyond my years. Obesity forced me to think independently and creatively, and it helped me understand what is and is not truly important in life. Looking back from the perspective of just over a half-century, I've either been extremely lucky, or made an incredible series of good decisions, or both -- with just enough embarrassing bonehead maneuvers to keep me firmly grounded. So I take very good care of my fat, and it takes very good care of me. 

My husband is 2 years younger, and in the 1970s he also showed maturity beyond his years: when he threw his preconceived notions to the four winds and recognized that his Mrs. Right was the fattest women he ever met. :smitten:


----------



## wtchmel (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm almost 43, how funny that this thread was up, as I was actually thinking of starting one about older fat women. Is there anyone else having a hard time with the aging process? living in our society with facist beauty standards has made this slide in the the fortys really difficult for me. my husband doesn't seem to have any issue. coming from the perspective of being really attractive when i was younger(from societys perspective) to what i am now, seems to be hard lately. I've been 'in' the size acceptance community for years, and It's just been lately that i've struggled with this issue of being fat and gray haired. Maybe i'm just hormonal who the fuck knows.
It just seems that in this society that we live in, it's all about youth, being young, looking younger, etc. SO as you age, you become invisible. I also see it in my job. Our clients/guests are older to elderly, and I constantly hear our staff bagging on them about how annoying they are, and how much it sucks to have to deal with them.
Ok, i'm sorry for unloading, just felt the need to see if it's just me who is experiencing this.


----------



## Orchid (Mar 7, 2009)

I can understand what you are saying
I also post at several beauty forums and like no one wants to admit they are in the 40+ ages and/or mature and/or BBW
Myself I have always been a natural mostly silvergrey & BBW


----------



## kathynoon (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm 49. I forget my age most times, and think of myself the same way I did when I was in my 30s. Then I look in the mirror and see more gray hairs and I am reminded how old I really am.


----------



## Victim (Mar 7, 2009)

I think I've mentioned this before, but as far as attraction goes for me, fat trumps age. I've seen BBW well into their 60's that still 'do it' for me.


----------



## cupcakediva (Mar 9, 2009)

im 45 and my oldest daughter is 28 i have a 19 yr old daughter and a 16 yr old son i swear me and my oldest grew up together i remember like yesterday doing my homework( i was a sr in hs) while she slept in her bassinette wow!ok im done chanting lol!


----------



## sugar and spice (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm 45 and will be 46 next month.


----------

